# Reuben Fattie (St. Patrick's day 2016)



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all,

With st pattys day being tomorrow I've decided to make a Reuben Fattie. I'm no stranger to creative fatties as I've held 2 different fattie competitions here in farm country in the past few years. I took 2nd in both by the way. Always the brides maid I guess. 

Next fattie competition is July 23rd at my ranch in Michigan if anyone's interested.

Thursday night is farm night where I live with everyone meeting at the farm to get stuff done that requires help, and usually some good eating and beer drinking so a Reuben fattie on St Patrick's day seems about right. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





I started with a large stack of Reuben brats. Locally made at the meat market with thousand island, kraut, and Reuben seasoning in it. It's a pork based sausage. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Fattie sausage roled out and ready. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Corned beef cooked and sliced. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Fattie being stuffed. Swiss, thousand island, and some beef.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Add the kraut.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Rolled into form.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





2nd fattie started. Swiss & thousand island. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Added the beef. Sliced thin for this one.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





Hooper The Wonder Dog helping as always. Wife loves it when I let her sit at the kitchen table!













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





2nd fattie rolled.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 16, 2016





2nd fattie rolled, and wrapped. I'm calling this the Speilberg angle.

Not smoking until tomorrow so I'll update when I can. Beer is gonna be flowing tomorrow. Whiskey to.

Happy St Patrick's day SMF!


----------



## four20 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'D say you found the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope it turns out good. I'll find that out after work once I smoke them!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2016)

I am definitely in for this one!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks real good Scott.  Keep practicing and you will be number one soon!!   Your bacon weaves look great.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone. They came out great! Had one split open once I flipped it on the grill. Lost a few pieces because of it. 

Smoked them to 155 at 250 degrees then transferred to hot grill to crisp bacon and finish to 165. Served with extra kraut and thousand island on marble rye in slices. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





In the smoker on St Patrick's day. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Finishing on the Weber. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Done deal.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Off the grill and sliced. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Slab-o-fattie on marble rye with extra dressing.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Add extra kraut. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 17, 2016





Reuben fattie samich! Nuff said. 

Experiment came out great! Easy fattie to make and results were phenomenal. Fed a dozen people along with a buddy who can cooked corned beef and cabbage. 

Within 20 minutes of showing up the other cook ate three Reuben fattie sandwiches! The crowd turned on him quickly and said he "turned on his own food" and razed him for a bit! 

Best compliment ever when another cook can't put down your food and raves about it! 

Thanks for looking and happy St Patrick's day SMF!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2016)

HB, Those fatties look excellent ,nice job!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh boy!! that was worth the wait!! Points!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 18, 2016)

Appreciate it guys. Thanks.


----------



## zzrguy (Mar 19, 2016)

Man now you got me thunken.
What would happen if I feed a uncooked corned beef to the grinder rolled it out stuffed it with cabbage,blanch carrots and potatoes.
You guys think it might work. Or am I just blowing smoke.


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2016)

Great looking fatties!

Points for creativity.

Disco


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Sounds like something your should try.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 24, 2016)

Dang it man that looks good,,, Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 24, 2016)

That's DS. I'd make it again.


----------



## eatlarge (Mar 24, 2016)

Where the heck is Wonder Dog Ranch?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 24, 2016)

EatLarge, Wonder Dog Ranch is my home in Conway township. We have a few acres and we raise gun dogs  out this way with the help of others (farmers, pro trainers, friends, etc...). 

All dogs raised out here are working dogs. Waterfowl dogs to be exact. family dogs sure, but waterfowling is their job. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 24, 2016





Hooper the Wonder Dog is the original. She's 3 years old and a hunting monster. 













image.png



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 24, 2016





And here's my new pup Scout retrieving at 2 months old. She's next in line and will be learning a lot in the coming months.


----------



## eatlarge (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks like your east of Lansing a bit. If I'm over that way on my Harley, I'll stop by for a cold one!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes sir. Just a little west of Howell. 

Harley huh? I'm selling my street glide now if you know anyone who's looking. 

If your in the area let me know I'm usually home or at one of the nearby farms. 

You should enter this years fattie contest. It's July 23rd at my place.


----------

